# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Ζοloft

## theo1972

Μετα απο δεκα τρελες μερες η διαγνωση εγινε την περασμενη τεταρτη.Διαταραχη πανικου και καταθλιψη.Η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη ειναι zoloft 100mg για χρονια και zanax 0.5 το βραδυ για μια εβδομαδα.Προς το παρον βελτιωση καμια.χθες στη δουλεια αναγκαστηκα και πηρα 0,25 zanax γιατι εχω τρομερη ανησυχια.Τα βραδυα παρολο το zanax πεταγομαι στις 3.00 το πρωι.Σε ποσες μερες μπορει να δω βελτιωση;Η ανησυχια και το προβλημα στον υπνο μηπως ειναι παρενεργεια των φαρμακων και οχι συμπτωμα;Και το zoloft βραδυ το περνω.Αλλες 2 φορες που χρησιμοποιησα φαρμακα παλαιοτερα εβλεπα μεγαλη βελτιωση στην εβδομαδα.

Εστάλη από LG-D290 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Macgyver

Μπορει ναναι και συμπτωμα , αμα δεν σου παει το ζολοφτ , μπορει ναναι και παρενεργεια του ζολοφτ .....βελτιωση απο ζολοφτ σε δυο βδομαδες τουλαχιστον , αν την δεις ............

----------


## jim7

Καλωςηλθεςστο κλαμπ

----------


## blackbird

Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των όρων του Φόρουμ

----------


## boo

Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των όρων του Φόρουμ

----------


## Macgyver

> Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των όρων του Φόρουμ


Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των όρων του Φόρουμ

----------


## theo1972

Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των όρων του Φόρουμ

----------


## boo

Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των όρων του Φόρουμ

----------


## Macgyver

> ευχαριστω για τη συμπληρωση mac
> ?


Εισαι πολυ ευγενης , boo........

----------


## elis

Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των όρων του Φόρουμ

----------


## rebecca44

Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των όρων του Φόρουμ

----------


## Macgyver

Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των όρων του Φόρουμ

----------


## Anna137

Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των όρων του Φόρουμ

----------


## Anna137

Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των όρων του Φόρουμ

----------


## theo1972

> Συζήτησε με το γιατρό σου να παίρνεις μισό ρεμερόν το βράδυ, εγω τουλάχιστον αυτό κάνω και όχι κάθε μερα...αν το πάρεις μια βδομάδα και κοιμηθείς καλά, μετά δε πολυχρειάζεται...εγώ επίσης πιστεύω οτι το βράδυ τα αντικαταθλιπτικά γενικά χαλάνε τον ύπνο, και το ζάναξ δεν είναι υπναγωγό...


Λοιπον αννα137 και ολοι εσεις που σχολιασατε σας ευχαριστω πολυ.Ηδη μιλησα με το γιατρο μου και περνω το zoloft το πρωι απο σημερα.Οσο για βελτιωση λιγα πραγματα, αλλα κατι γινεται.Τα πρωινα εχω πολυ αγχος αλλα το παλευω χωρις φαρμακα.Παντως μου κανει εντυπωση που επιμενει ο γιατρος να περνω 0,5zanax το βραδυ.

Εστάλη από LG-D290 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## neverwolf

Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των όρων του Φόρουμ

----------


## neverwolf

Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των όρων του Φόρουμ

----------


## Macgyver

Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των όρων του Φόρουμ

----------


## Anna137

Παιδιά καλημέρα! θα ήθελα να σας κάνω μια ερώτηση. 
Εχει δει κανείς με αντικαταθλιπτικά βελτίωση στο άγχος? Εγώ παίρνω εδώ και 4 μηνες το εσκιταλοπραμ. Αυτό μου δίνει μια ενέργεια. Αρα καταλαβαίνω οτι αν είχα κατάθλιψη θα με βοηθούσε γιατι όλη μερα δε μπορώ να καθίσω και ολο κάτι θέλω να κάνω. Αλλά δεν εχω κατάθλιψη.
Βασικά αυτό που έχω εδώ και τρία χρόνια είναι μια ψυχαναγκαστική σκέψη που μου δημιουργεί υπερένταση. Αλλωτε περισσότερο, άλλωτε λιγότερο. Για να πω την αλήθεια, είμαι λίγο καλύτερα πια με αυτή τη σκέψη, αλλα οχι ότι δεν αγχώνομαι. Τώρα μου την άλλαξε την αγωγή ο γιατρός. Παίρνω μισο αζαπίν (ρεμερον) κάθε βραδυ δηλαδη 15mg και 10mg το πρωί escitalopram. Σήμερα πάλι ήρθα αντιμέτωπη με αυτή τη σκέψη γύρω στις 11.00. Τωρα είμαι κάπως τσιτωμένη...δεν έχω καταλάβει πραγματικά που με έχει βοηθήσει το escitalopram, αν με έχει βοηθήσει κιολας. Είναι κάποιος απο εσάς που πράγματι με εσκιταλοπράμ ή ζολόφτ ή σιπραλέξ ή σεροπράμ ή ότι άλλο, εχει δει ανακούφιση απο άγχος?? Η θα πρέπει μια ζωή να έχουμε το λιγο ζάναξ στην τσάντα μας και να το παίρνουμε στα δύσκολα? Και αν πρέπει να γίνεται αυτό γιατι να παίρνουμε και αντικαταθλιπτικό? (Αν δεν έχουμε κατάθλιψη). Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## black_adder

> Παιδιά καλημέρα! θα ήθελα να σας κάνω μια ερώτηση. 
> Εχει δει κανείς με αντικαταθλιπτικά βελτίωση στο άγχος? Εγώ παίρνω εδώ και 4 μηνες το εσκιταλοπραμ. Αυτό μου δίνει μια ενέργεια. Αρα καταλαβαίνω οτι αν είχα κατάθλιψη θα με βοηθούσε γιατι όλη μερα δε μπορώ να καθίσω και ολο κάτι θέλω να κάνω. Αλλά δεν εχω κατάθλιψη.
> Βασικά αυτό που έχω εδώ και τρία χρόνια είναι μια ψυχαναγκαστική σκέψη που μου δημιουργεί υπερένταση. Αλλωτε περισσότερο, άλλωτε λιγότερο. Για να πω την αλήθεια, είμαι λίγο καλύτερα πια με αυτή τη σκέψη, αλλα οχι ότι δεν αγχώνομαι. Τώρα μου την άλλαξε την αγωγή ο γιατρός. Παίρνω μισο αζαπίν (ρεμερον) κάθε βραδυ δηλαδη 15mg και 10mg το πρωί escitalopram. Σήμερα πάλι ήρθα αντιμέτωπη με αυτή τη σκέψη γύρω στις 11.00. Τωρα είμαι κάπως τσιτωμένη...δεν έχω καταλάβει πραγματικά που με έχει βοηθήσει το escitalopram, αν με έχει βοηθήσει κιολας. Είναι κάποιος απο εσάς που πράγματι με εσκιταλοπράμ ή ζολόφτ ή σιπραλέξ ή σεροπράμ ή ότι άλλο, εχει δει ανακούφιση απο άγχος?? Η θα πρέπει μια ζωή να έχουμε το λιγο ζάναξ στην τσάντα μας και να το παίρνουμε στα δύσκολα? Και αν πρέπει να γίνεται αυτό γιατι να παίρνουμε και αντικαταθλιπτικό? (Αν δεν έχουμε κατάθλιψη). Σας ευχαριστώ!


 oui...δεν κανουν ολα βεβαια, αυτο που επαιρνα παλια με επιανε πολύ , αλλά δεν μου εκανε για καταθλιψη, δεν λεω πιο ειναι γιατι υπαρχει πολιτικη δημοσιευσης

----------


## Anna137

> oui...δεν κανουν ολα βεβαια, αυτο που επαιρνα παλια με επιανε πολύ , αλλά δεν μου εκανε για καταθλιψη, δεν λεω πιο ειναι γιατι υπαρχει πολιτικη δημοσιευσης


Σ ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Ntina83

Kalispera Theo,

Hthela na se rwtisw pws noiwtheis meta apo ligo kairo?
Pira to prwto mou Lustral (Zoloft) simera 50mg kai exw parei oli tin epomeni evdomada adeia gia na antimetwpisw tis parenergeies.
Apla den xserw ean tha borw na paw sti douleia tin epomeni Deutera

----------


## Myra

Καλησπερα.Παιεω το ζολοφτ 23 μερες τωρα.
Τα πρωτα 2 βραδια ζαλιζομουν και πεταγομουν στον υπνο μου.Μιλανε για ναυτιες ως παρενεργειες τα χαρτια στις οδηγιες.Τα πρωινα παλι μου φευγε το σαγονι.Μετα ομως ειχα ανησυχια και νευρικοτητα στα ακρα.Αυτη η καταταση γινοταν εναλλαξ τις πρωτες 4 μερες.
Μετα εγω ενιωθα οτι σκεφτομαι ..λιγοτερο περιπλοκα.Ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι ειναι δικο μου κατοεθωμα αυτονσε μολις 4 μερες.Παιρνω τν 50 mg.
Aπλα αυτο που δεν εχει σταματησει ειναι το ατελειωωωωτο χασμουρητο

----------


## theo1972

> Kalispera Theo,
> 
> Hthela na se rwtisw pws noiwtheis meta apo ligo kairo?
> Pira to prwto mou Lustral (Zoloft) simera 50mg kai exw parei oli tin epomeni evdomada adeia gia na antimetwpisw tis parenergeies.
> Apla den xserw ean tha borw na paw sti douleia tin epomeni Deutera


Γεια σου Ντινα μετα απο ενα μηνα πανω κατω ενιωσα πολυ καλυτερα.Παντως εξαρταται απο τα συμπτωματα σου.Εγω εχω πολυ αραιες αλλα εντονες κρισεις πανικου.Τρεις μηνες τωρα ολα καλα.Αλλα πιστευω οτι η αμεση χρηση xanax στην αρχη της κρισης που μου χορηγησε ο γιατρος βοηθαει παρα πολυ.Εσυ το συμπτωματα εχεις,πως τα πας?

Εστάλη από SM-J320F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Myra

Καλησπερα!

Παιρνω ζολοφτ 50 κ ο γιατροσ μ ειπε για 9 μηνεσ.αυτο το για χρονια π ειπε σε εσενα ετσι με την πρωτη στο ειπε;;

Παρενεργειες.Χασμουρητο απεριοριστο ομωσ!!!Τισ πρωτεσ 3 μερεσ πεταγομουν το βραδυ.
Επισησ ειχα σπαστικη υπερενταση.Να θελω να κουνησω τα ακρα μου π.χ. ενω δεν υπαρχει λογοσ.

Στισ 4 μερες επαθα..αυτο π λεμε flash!
Ειδα τον εαυτο μ απο μια ..αλλη γωνια.Τον ειδα πώσ ηταν 3 μηνεσ πριν κ γελασα σχεδον.Ηταν ωραια νυχτα ελεινη.Δε θα την ξεχασω.

Το ειπα στο γιατρο κ μ ειπε οτι μεσα σε 6 μερες δεν δρα κανενα ζολοφτ.Αρα εχω αρχισει κ κανω βηματα μονη μ πολυ γρηγορα !!!Χωρισ το χαπι.Οποτε το ζολοφτ φτιαχνοντασ την ορεξη θα με κανει να τρεξω πιο γρηγορα.

Εγω το παιρνω απογευμα προσ βραδυ γτ μου δημιουργει υπνηλια περα απο τισ 3 πρωτεσ μερεσ.Μ ειχε πει κ ζαναξ αν χρειαστει αλλα εχω παρει 2 φορεσ μονο

Απλως το προβλημα ειναι οτι περναω μερεσ τρελησ συνειδητοποιησησ και τρελησ βελτιωσησ(οπου νιωθω σα να μην υπηρξε ποτε το "διαλειμμα" τησ καταθλιψησ) κι αλλες μερες π εχω τισ μαυρεσ μ.Καμία μερα ομωσ δεν υπηρξα οπωσ πριν,οταν βιωνα τα καταθλιπτικα επεισοδια 
Απλωσ...αυτο π συμβαινει ειναι οτι εχω ακραια συναισθηματα.Μια μερα γαμαω κ δερνω και οχι παραλογα.Δηλαδη οχι επειδη το φαρμακο μ δινει υπερενταση.Απλα ξυπναω και εχω συνειδητοποιησει οτι ανακτω την επαφη με την ομορφη πραγμστικοτητα ξανα
Υπαρχουν κ κσποιεσ σκατενιεσ μερεσ π παθαινω κατι διαλειψεις των 10 λεπτων ή του 1 δευτερολεπτου οπου νιωθω αποκομμενη απο την πραγματικοτητα κ ερωτηματα προκυπτουν οπωσ " τι συμβαινει;;μαλακα τι μου συμβαινει;;"

Σε γενικεσ γραμμεσ ομωσ δεν το συζητω οτι παω καλυτερα κ οχι χειροτερα χαρη στο χαπι.
Και μου εδιωξε το πλακωμα και το καψιμο στο στηθοσ π ειχα για μηηηηνες...καθε μερα.

Ελπιζω να βοηθησα

----------


## Myra

Φιλτατε theo

----------


## akis1

Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των όρων του Φόρουμ

----------


## theo1972

> Καλησπερα!
> 
> Παιρνω ζολοφτ 50 κ ο γιατροσ μ ειπε για 9 μηνεσ.αυτο το για χρονια π ειπε σε εσενα ετσι με την πρωτη στο ειπε;;
> 
> Παρενεργειες.Χασμουρητο απεριοριστο ομωσ!!!Τισ πρωτεσ 3 μερεσ πεταγομουν το βραδυ.
> Επισησ ειχα σπαστικη υπερενταση.Να θελω να κουνησω τα ακρα μου π.χ. ενω δεν υπαρχει λογοσ.
> 
> Στισ 4 μερες επαθα..αυτο π λεμε flash!
> Ειδα τον εαυτο μ απο μια ..αλλη γωνια.Τον ειδα πώσ ηταν 3 μηνεσ πριν κ γελασα σχεδον.Ηταν ωραια νυχτα ελεινη.Δε θα την ξεχασω.
> ...


 Myra Ειχα ξαναχρησιμοποιησει ζολοφτ για εννια μηνες περυσι αλλα οταν τα σταματησα με τον τροπο που μου ειπε ο γιατρος επαθα τρελη υποτροπη.Δεν πιστευω ομως οτι φταιει το φαρμακο παρα εγω γυρνωντας σε τρελα ωραρια δουλειας και αγχωνομουν ακομα και με απλα προβληματα.Κυριως ομως φοβομουν να μην με ξαναπιασει κριση.Και τελικα εγινε.Αλλαξα γιατρο και μου προτεινε ζολοφτ 50 για μεγαλο διαστημα μεχρι να ξεχασω το φοβο της κρισης.Παρενεργειες ειχα στον υπνο στην αρχη γιατι το επαιρνα προς το βραδυ.Λυθηκαν ολα οταν ξεκινησα να το παιρνω το πρωι.Χασμουρητο και νευρικοτητα χανονται σε μερικες μερες.Μετα απο 20 μερες θα δεις τεραστια διαφορα.

Εστάλη από SM-J320F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Myra

Εγω το παιρνω 1μιση μηνα και καταρχας πλεον ξυπναω σαν ανθρωποσ.,οχι σαν φλεγομενη βαρκα.Ειχα τρελο βαροσ ,μαυριλα στο στηθοσ το οποιο εφυγε σταδιακα με το χαπι.

Φοβαμαι ομωσ παιδια..το πώσ θα ειναι η ζωη μ κοβοντασ το.Αν υποτροπιασω;Εννοω..φοβαμαι μηπωσ παθω τιποτα αλλοκοτο .

Βεβαια το να παρω το χαπι μου το θυμιζει η μανα μου καθε μερα.Δεν ειμαι πανω απο ενα ρολοι εξαρτημενη κ να κοιταω τι ωρα πηγε για νσ πσεω το χαπι.

Ενας αλλοσ φοβοσ μου ειναι ο εξησ..μπορει να φανει αστειο..αλλα ρε παιδια μου αρεσει το σεξ ,ποσο μαλλον με τον ανθρωπο μου,και το χαπι δυσκολευει το να ερθω σε οργασμο.Το ειδα στισ παρενεργειεσ,το επιβεβαιωσε κ ο γιατροσ..

Ειχα τρελη απογοητευση μεσα μου γτ παντα μεχρι να παρω την αγωγη εγω παντα απολαμβανα τη σεξουαλικη πραξη και εφτανα σε οργασμο.Απο τοτε π πηρα το χαπι παρατηρησα δυσκολια..Τα καταφερα ενα πρωι ομως!!Και γουσταρα!Το αγορι μου μου ειπε τοτε "Ολα στο μυαλο σου ειναι μωρο μου.Δεν θα σε βοηθησει κανενα χαπι"

Ωστοσο φοβαμαι.Μηπως δημιουργουν πεοβληματα που δε φυγουν ποτε;;;

----------


## Myra

Προβληματα *

Πεοβληματα χαχαχαχ

----------


## theo1972

> Εγω το παιρνω 1μιση μηνα και καταρχας πλεον ξυπναω σαν ανθρωποσ.,οχι σαν φλεγομενη βαρκα.Ειχα τρελο βαροσ ,μαυριλα στο στηθοσ το οποιο εφυγε σταδιακα με το χαπι.
> 
> Φοβαμαι ομωσ παιδια..το πώσ θα ειναι η ζωη μ κοβοντασ το.Αν υποτροπιασω;Εννοω..φοβαμαι μηπωσ παθω τιποτα αλλοκοτο .
> 
> Βεβαια το να παρω το χαπι μου το θυμιζει η μανα μου καθε μερα.Δεν ειμαι πανω απο ενα ρολοι εξαρτημενη κ να κοιταω τι ωρα πηγε για νσ πσεω το χαπι.
> 
> Ενας αλλοσ φοβοσ μου ειναι ο εξησ..μπορει να φανει αστειο..αλλα ρε παιδια μου αρεσει το σεξ ,ποσο μαλλον με τον ανθρωπο μου,και το χαπι δυσκολευει το να ερθω σε οργασμο.Το ειδα στισ παρενεργειεσ,το επιβεβαιωσε κ ο γιατροσ..
> 
> Ειχα τρελη απογοητευση μεσα μου γτ παντα μεχρι να παρω την αγωγη εγω παντα απολαμβανα τη σεξουαλικη πραξη και εφτανα σε οργασμο.Απο τοτε π πηρα το χαπι παρατηρησα δυσκολια..Τα καταφερα ενα πρωι ομως!!Και γουσταρα!Το αγορι μου μου ειπε τοτε "Ολα στο μυαλο σου ειναι μωρο μου.Δεν θα σε βοηθησει κανενα χαπι"
> ...


Το παρόν μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των όρων του Φόρουμ
Εστάλη από SM-J320F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## akis1

η sertaline είναι πολύ δυνατή χημική ουσία από όλα τα αντικαταθλιπτικά... μακάρι να το γνώριζε ο κόσμος αυτό.. υπάρχουνε πιο ηπια αντικαταθλιπτικα.. αλλα ειναι και αποτελεσματικη αρκετα για τιν διαταραχη πανικου σε μερικες περιπτοσης... 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sertraline

https://www.drugs.com/comments/sertraline/zoloft.html

----------

